# das-6 pro dual action polisher



## north007 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi to you all, just had my das-6 pro dual action polisher from cyc and i must say it looks fab and well made cant wait to try it out :buffer::buffer::buffer:will post result :wave:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

I had to wait 2 weekes to get mine Rollin as each weekend I would get ready it would rain. I was itchin so much to give it a whirl lol


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

north007 said:


> Hi to you all, just had my das-6 pro dual action polisher from cyc and i must say it looks fab and well made cant wait to try it out :buffer::buffer::buffer:will post result :wave:


Glad to hear it, we're getting some really good feedback on it so far.


----------



## timmel_rimmel (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one of these... can anyone offer feedback on their experience with it?


----------



## millz24k (Aug 13, 2008)

The DAS6 is good, so i would have thought the Pro version is better.

espicially with the longer cable


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used my DAS-6 Pro for the first time today on my Msport Touring.

The car was in pretty good shape any way, pretty smooth and glossy but it did have some light swirls from BMW's courtesy wash and some body shop attention where they washed it with pants and some Faracala G3.

Gave it single stage polish with the DAS pro and a Sonus SFX white pad with a blob of intensive polish and a blob of Power finish (as gleaned from Robs Leys 335 enhancement ) thread:thumb

Worked a treat (as far as I could see as it took all day and the sun was gone by the time I finished), I think I need to work on my washing technique.

Found it much more powerful than my current Silverline, no bogging down.

Great stuff.:thumb:


----------



## timmel_rimmel (Feb 23, 2009)

SOunds good, think I may have totreat myself soon. Does the standard DAS6 (i.e. not the Pro version) suffer from an under powered motor? How does the 850Wmotor on the Pro compare to other DA's such as the Megs G220?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Spooky, just looking at these (not for me) whats the actual difference between the pro and standard???

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think its about 400w more powerfull which means it should not bog down, no idea if the stndard one does as I have never used it but my simular power silver line bogged down easily.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Spooky, just looking at these (not for me) whats the actual difference between the pro and standard???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


It's got a larger motor (850w) and longer lead (6 meters). It just steps up the DA further. It has less vibration and doesn't bog down at lower speeds. It just makes polishing easier. I polished a Ford KA today and we used the Pro with a menzerna polishing and Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 and it made correction a dream. It meant the polish could be fully broken down and one set was all that was required to achieve a good level of correction.

I'll try to remember to post some pics tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple of pics of the corection from the DAS-6 PRO. I also manged a Audi A4 last weekend, something I'd have struggled using a regular one.

I think it's clear how bad the paint ws as well!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> A couple of pics of the corection from the DAS-6 PRO. I also manged a Audi A4 last weekend, something I'd have struggled using a regular one.
> 
> I think it's clear how bad the paint ws as well!
> 
> ...


really fancy trying one of these, shame ive got 3 polishers already cant really justify another


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

This is SO annoying! i only bought the DAS6 not long ago!! 

When did the PRO version come out?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've got my eye on one of these. Looks a good piece of kit and not that much extra to pay ovr the standard version.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> It's got a larger motor (850w) and longer lead (6 meters). It just steps up the DA further. It has less vibration and doesn't bog down at lower speeds. It just makes polishing easier. I polished a Ford KA today and we used the Pro with a menzerna polishing and Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 and it made correction a dream. It meant the polish could be fully broken down and one set was all that was required to achieve a good level of correction.
> 
> I'll try to remember to post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Tim


If it's got less vibration, is it also quieter?

I've currently got a 110v PC, if you can compare it to that... just really want something to apply glazes and wax with, but may as well go for the DAS-6 pro rather than a DAS-6 (want to get rid of the transformer)...

Hopefully someone will have one at the Midlands detailing day to play with...

T


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Tosh, noise-wise, i read on another thread that its about the same.....


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

Alovely piece of kit with perfect menzerna combination


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tosh said:


> If it's got less vibration, is it also quieter?
> 
> I've currently got a 110v PC, if you can compare it to that... just really want something to apply glazes and wax with, but may as well go for the DAS-6 pro rather than a DAS-6 (want to get rid of the transformer)...
> 
> ...


tbh, I can't see the point of buying a polisher just for applying glazes and waxes... neither the das6 or the das6 pro need a transformer btw


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

it's grrrreat tim,cheers mate
















so so easy


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

tosh said:


> If it's got less vibration, is it also quieter?
> 
> I've currently got a 110v PC, if you can compare it to that... just really want something to apply glazes and wax with, but may as well go for the DAS-6 pro rather than a DAS-6 (want to get rid of the transformer)...
> 
> ...


Same noise as a DAS-6 but most people feel it has a bit less vibration as the motor has less to do. It does shake on speed 6 but below that it's not at all bad.


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent machine. Fantastic results with hexlogic and menzerna compounds.


----------

